# boot from sd card while usb disks attached



## sipelgas (Feb 14, 2021)

Hello,

I'm having a problem with RPI4 booting from SD-card while 2 HDD-s are attached over USB bridge from Geekworkm X829 module. When USB bridge is prensent during boot, then it tries to boot from USB instead of SD card and fails. See attached image. Thing is that, i dont want to boot from USB, but i need those USB disks. When i remove the USB bridge, then RPI boots fine.
All worked with up to "13-ALPHA1" and problem appeared with 13-BETA1. "Screenshot" is taken from 13-BETA2.
Is there some way to manually force to boot from sd card?

Thanks!


----------



## mark_j (Feb 19, 2021)

I'm not sure it's clear from the picture but it looks like it's not detecting your sdcard  and then selecting the next available device and failing to boot that. Maybe the SD card has become corrupted? Try to mount it in another freebsd and run fsck on it's partitions.


----------



## sipelgas (Feb 19, 2021)

It boots fine when usb bridge is removed. SD card itself is not corrupted for sure. Whole thing worked before updating to beta1. I think it is related with u-boot and friends. 
On the other hand - linux boots fine while usb disks are visible during boot.


----------

